# El Riad Hurghada



## pluto1956

Hi all I was wondering what has happend with El Riad especialy Suleder Apartments,
the last I have seen on the internet seems to indecate that there was police action
and the people involved were in prison and there was talk about sueing the company, but that was 2013-2014, Has there been any more developments any
conclusions, any people had property returned or cash refunds or any progress at
all, has anyone been convicted of anything?
Best regards pluto1956 Mike


----------



## pluto1956

Seems like nothing has happend then, eg nobody had their appartment back, nobody got
any money back, and the Egyptian crooks have got away with all the alleged frauds, not to
mention the lawyers that allegedly took money to sort things out and did not, some say even
complicid in the alleged frauds as well. 
Seems it does not give confidence or bode well for the Egyptian property market, or those
considering a holiday or retirement home.
Yes i lost money.
I used to holiday a lot in Egypt, Scuba Diving and more.
I havent been to Egypt for over 5 years, I spend time in Thailand Cyprus Malta Spain philipeans cambodia and more.
Would I consider buying a property in Egypt again, Maybe, Maybe not.
Best regards pluto1956 Mike.
PS, to anyone that is considering buying in Egypt, Dont buy off plan, dont part with any money
untill you confirm ALL paperwork, and make shure it is registerd correctly, and lastly only use Lawyer registerd in your own country.


----------



## hurghadapat

pluto1956 said:


> Seems like nothing has happend then, eg nobody had their appartment back, nobody got
> any money back, and the Egyptian crooks have got away with all the alleged frauds, not to
> mention the lawyers that allegedly took money to sort things out and did not, some say even
> complicid in the alleged frauds as well.
> Seems it does not give confidence or bode well for the Egyptian property market, or those
> considering a holiday or retirement home.
> Yes i lost money.
> I used to holiday a lot in Egypt, Scuba Diving and more.
> I havent been to Egypt for over 5 years, I spend time in Thailand Cyprus Malta Spain philipeans cambodia and more.
> Would I consider buying a property in Egypt again, Maybe, Maybe not.
> Best regards pluto1956 Mike.
> PS, to anyone that is considering buying in Egypt, Dont buy off plan, dont part with any money
> untill you confirm ALL paperwork, and make shure it is registerd correctly, and lastly only use Lawyer registerd in your own country.



Sound advice.....but TBH i can't for the life of me think why anyone would want to buy property in Egypt,rent then you can leave any time you like and you've lost nothing.....and there's certainly no shortage of places to rent.


----------



## pluto1956

Hurghadapat yes at present with the various problems in the middle east you are correct, I
guess the reason for the abundance of cheap rental propertys is that nobody wants to buy
and the people that have baught cant sell.
Things were differant back in 07-08 my late wife and I holidayd in Egypt sevral times a year
and Egypt was quite stable, so we were suckerd in to thinking a holiday appartment and
looking to the future spending about 6 month over the cold UK winters in Egypt, The rest
is history and what goes around comes around. 
So it seems my second post still stands with nothing happening and nobody held to account
for all the fraud and misselling that went on, If i ever go to Egypt again it will be for a package
of scuba diving.
Best regards Mike


----------



## hurghadapat

pluto1956 said:


> Hi all I was wondering what has happend with El Riad especialy Suleder Apartments,
> the last I have seen on the internet seems to indecate that there was police action
> and the people involved were in prison and there was talk about sueing the company, but that was 2013-2014, Has there been any more developments any
> conclusions, any people had property returned or cash refunds or any progress at
> all, has anyone been convicted of anything?
> Best regards pluto1956 Mike


.


Just found this and the latest comment was one year ago so maybe someone on there that you could get in touch with.


https://www.facebook.com/groups/hurghadaresidentsofficial/search/?query=el riad


----------



## pluto1956

Hi again Hurghadapat thanks for the link, Shurely there would be more info about
if anything positive would have happend, even no follow up on newspaper story,
Maybe something will happen in the future i wouldent hold my breath,
Egypts loss i guess, life is to short to let it affect my life, I am just glad that I drew
a line under it long ago as one of lifes little lessons, 
Best regards Mike


----------

